# Tuna Crew Available



## Rode Warrior (Apr 25, 2006)

I would like to go on a tuna trip to the floaters departing from the Texas Coast from Corpus to Freeport. I want to trade a Maxel 50 wide for the trip, but I will do my fair share of the work from piloting to cleaning the boat upon return. I have my own gear.

The reel has never been used, but I have had it several years. I have used a Maxel 30 and 20 quite a bit and they have been great. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## Rode Warrior (Apr 25, 2006)

*More Pics*

A few more pictures.


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

*offshore trip*

Are you still looking to go offshore?


----------

